# The 'now' photos..



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Following on from Ronas thread lets see whos brave enough to do a 'now' photo 
- I know we do have the sticked, self photo thread but that is so long I personally wouldnt want to look through 

whos going to start then? noush need to go get one of herself - shes slacking


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

there ya go 

argh i have a really big nose in that photo :scared:


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

about as much as you will get










the first bit of me to enter a building


----------



## lizzyboo (Apr 7, 2010)

here is me taken only yesterday..


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Me! On the left, with gorgeous neice Charlie and lovely Mum in law! Taken christmas before last!  I love this pic!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

metame said:


> there ya go
> 
> argh i have a really big nose in that photo :scared:


Love the fact you mention your nose and ignore the fact that you appear to have Cockerel Hair


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

There are hardly any "Now" photos of me but this is a rare and recent one


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Love the fact you mention your nose and ignore the fact that you appear to have Cockerel Hair


yea well, that's me all over Singing:
thats one of my cool hats! gonna attach the cow one now...

ETA RAINY! is that you saying i have a big nose?!


RAINYBOW said:


> There are hardly any "Now" photos of me but this is a rare and recent one
> 
> View attachment 64079


haha, you look completely different to what i thought 
and i dont even know what i *did* think you looked like!


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I hate pics of me. I look so old now, but I'll post this one. It's the latest you are going to get..


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> There are hardly any "Now" photos of me but this is a rare and recent one
> 
> View attachment 64079


How long were you on the desert island...


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Think I've already posted all my existing ones  Will have to repost my christmas one or go hunting through FB!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

metame said:


> yea well, that's me all over Singing:
> thats one of my cool hats! gonna attach the cow one now...
> 
> haha, you look completely different to what i thought
> and i dont even know what i *did* think you looked like!


LOL, i am just a "Mum", think there is a slightly more glammed up version of me on here somewhere 



poohdog said:


> How long were you on the desert island...


It was deserted but weren't there long as there was only 4 burgers, OH was fishing


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> LOL, i am just a "Mum", think there is a slightly more glammed up version of me on here somewhere
> 
> It was deserted but weren't there long as there was only 4 burgers, OH was fishing


lol, you're not just a "Mum"


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

All beautiful people, I think its amazing how much or how little some one can change over a period of time!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

metame said:


> lol, you're not just a "Mum"


No, occasionally i break out, bung on my corset dress and hit Cambridge but mostly i look like a "mum" lol


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Agh all of my recent ones are truly awful because I'm so fat but I need to get over that, will probably never change and people are going to see me at the meet anyway! So!:



















and my christmas one again










I'm the traumatised one with the long black hair.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Fat!! Hardly hon, what I see is a very lovely looking lady there, don't put yourself down! xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Devil-Dogz said:


> whos going to start then? noush need to go get one of herself - shes slacking


okay here you go then:tongue_smilie:...............................................

ta-daa!!!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> okay here you go then:tongue_smilie:...............................................
> 
> ta-daa!!!


Nice Tits


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> All beautiful people, I think its amazing how much or how little some one can change over a period of time!


i still look like i used to but bigger and fatter!


RAINYBOW said:


> No, occasionally i break out, bung on my corset dress and hit Cambridge but mostly i look like a "mum" lol


lol, cool.
and im sure a mum doesnt have a particular look 


Gratch said:


> Agh all of my recent ones are truly awful because I'm so fat but I need to get over that, will probably never change and people are going to see me at the meet anyway! So!:


i normally tell people im meeting to look out for the fat ginger one


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

metame said:


> i normally tell people im meeting to look out for the fat ginger one


And you can stop putting yourself down 'an all! Your pic was fab hon xx


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

hahaha noush thats cheating..You forget I have already seen ya! :lol:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Nice Tits


thanks :lol::lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

MissShelley said:


> And you can stop putting yourself down 'an all! Your pic was fab hon xx


im not putting myself down im telling the truth!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

have posted my pics on other threads,....but here you go
(I dont smile as hate my pic, therefore only get me in a pic whan drunk!!)

Im the miserable one in the middle


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

metame said:


> im not putting myself down im telling the truth!


Well I think you look fab!


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

Hehe, I'll brave it too, though may delete later on  Three recent ones of me


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

metame said:


> im not putting myself down im telling the truth!


what you see is not what everyone else sees..Plus takes a low person to judge someone on looks


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Devil-Dogz said:


> hahaha noush thats cheating..You forget I have already seen ya! :lol:


omg....well show them some of your now pics now Missy moo cos they are cracking:thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

MissShelley said:


> Well I think you look fab!


what do you mean 'look' ? i AM fab!

:lol:

(only joking )

ETA just for the record i passed 18,000 and never noticed!

ETAx2 well obviously i DID notice cause i just wrote that i didn't when i must have noticed i didnt in order to but you know wha i mean!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

shibby said:


> Hehe, I'll brave it too, though may delete later on  Two recent ones of me


where dod the second one go?!


Devil-Dogz said:


> what you see is not what everyone else sees..Plus takes a low person to judge someone on looks


so where are the pics of you?


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> omg....well show them some of your now pics now Missy moo cos they are cracking:thumbup:


ok but only because I started the thread and I am removing them after a while. Let me go find some.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> ok but only because I started the thread and I am removing them after a while. Let me go find some.


i wanna see so you cant remove straight away but im off to attach myself with a toothbrush now


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

metame said:


> where dod the second one go?!


Back again  I pressed return...


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

I think everyone is beautiful 
Metame, please dont put yourself down, and Gratch dont call yourself fat!!

I also have low self confidence, I know I am a big girl, I know I have a plain face, and due to my wonderful children I now have not so perky boobs. But I try not to beat myself up about it!!

Hence why the pics are done when I am drunk- I seem to put rose tinted spectacles on and think I am sexy :lol: then the next day I just go eurghhh lmao


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

celicababe1986 said:


> I think everyone is beautiful
> Metame, please dont put yourself down, and Gratch dont call yourself fat!!
> *
> I also have low self confidence, I know I am a big girl, I know I have a plain face, and due to my wonderful children I now have not so perky boobs. But I try not to beat myself up about it!!*
> ...


I wouldn't describe you as plain hon! You look lovely xx


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Me and Ted approx 2yrs ago, dont have any recent pics of me, why waste the batteries


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

One from last night at my friends and one with my bestest lad..  There not staying long LOL


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

MissShelley said:


> I wouldn't describe you as plain hon! You look lovely xx


Thank you


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> One from last night at my friends and one with my bestest lad..  There not staying long LOL


wow, you are alot younger than I thought you were, very pretty too!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> One from last night at my friends and one with my bestest lad..  *They're not staying long LOL*


thats what i said about the ones of me in the picture thread :lol:

plus we've all quoted them now


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't have my photo taken !!! this ones about 2 years old and a stone lighter


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> wow, you are alot younger than I thought you were, very pretty too!


Thank you - Just a bubba me  will be 20 christmas day..


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

metame said:


> thats what i said about the ones of me in the picture thread :lol:
> 
> plus we've all quoted them now


I'll just remove them from PB all together :nono:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> One from last night at my friends and one with my bestest lad..  There not staying long LOL


I was just about to say put your profile picture up.... its lovely, but you beat me to it


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Devil-Dogz said:


> One from last night at my friends and one with my bestest lad..  There not staying long LOL


here she is you are gorgeous DD

great pics i always loved the one with Mace you can just tell how much you love each other aww


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

celicababe1986 said:


> Thank you


It's true though! You do! Self belief and confidence goes a long way though that I know xx Never ever feel down about your looks x

Every single one of the girls posting pics look stunning! xx


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> I was just about to say put your profile picture up.... its lovely, but you beat me to it


and wheres yours missy


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> here she is you are gorgeous DD
> 
> great pics i always loved the one with Mace you can just tell how much you love each other aww


Hes a very very precious dog noush - I love my others but he is just like a little person :


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Ho humm,

I <3 my red hair 









And ummm, moody silent type? :lol:


----------



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

I can be found here http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/161738-me-my-eye-pics.html


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Most recent one other than the mud pack one


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

iheartsonic said:


> Ho humm,
> 
> I <3 my red hair
> 
> ...


Perfect woman! Looks lovely, she drinks pints and makes fab cake! What more does a guy need


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> View attachment 64094
> 
> 
> Most recent one other than the mud pack one


There we go - Beautiful, much better without that mud pack


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> View attachment 64094
> 
> 
> Most recent one other than the mud pack one


You look like Charlotte Church


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Hes a very very precious dog noush - I love my others but he is just like a little person :


aw he sounds like my Inca sort of a human pupster


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

MissShelley said:


> Perfect woman! Looks lovely, she drinks pints and makes fab cake! What more does a guy need


Just went the same colour as my hair :lol:

What a lovely thing to say, I'm coming back here!!


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

iheartsonic said:


> Just went the same colour as my hair :lol:
> 
> What a lovely thing to say, I'm coming back here!!


It's true!! Just make sure you bring lots of that fab cake 

Blimey! I wish you girls who lack confidence in your looks could look in the mirror and see what everyone else sees! xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

rob158 said:


> I can be found here http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/161738-me-my-eye-pics.html


wow you have a gorgeous eye.... you remind me of a young Johnny Borrell bet youre beating the girls off


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> You look like Charlotte Church


Lol.... thats a new one people normally say I look like Nadia Sawahla


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

me and my lil sis at chester zoo yesterday  boyfriend brought us all those stupid hats then didn't wear his :lol:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

bexy1989 said:


> me and my lil sis at chester zoo yesterday  boyfriend brought us all those stupid hats then didn't wear his :lol:


Bexy! why when i click on your pics do they stay small?

lol love the funky hats by the way


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> Bexy! why when i click on your pics do they stay small?
> 
> lol love the funky hats by the way


 i have no idea :yikes:

haha liams treat for us :lol: felt like a right tool :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Here I go again..  :lol:




























So there is a couple of me.. But you have all seen me before on pics..


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

rob158 said:


> I can be found here http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/161738-me-my-eye-pics.html


Aww how cute are you!  You remind me of my eldest when he was younger!










Dark haired one the right, with his Dad and Bro  Taken a few years ago, he's 17 now 

I love this pic!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Here I go again..  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have never seen you before, you look like a right laugh!! bet your fun company on a night out :thumsup:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

bexy1989 said:


> i have no idea :yikes:
> 
> haha liams treat for us :lol: felt like a right tool :lol:


LOL bet you had a good laugh tho


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> LOL bet you had a good laugh tho


haha we did  we tried to make it as fun as we could for jess 

now, get your pic up missy! :lol:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

bexy1989 said:


> haha we did  we tried to make it as fun as we could for jess
> 
> now, get your pic up missy! :lol:


aw bet Jess had a great time

ive already posted one pic of myself today i dont want to spoil you all Bexy moo: blimey!


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> aw bet Jess had a great time
> 
> ive already posted one pic of myself today i dont want to spoil you all Bexy moo: blimey!


haha she did 



well I think we need to spoilt  :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> haha she did
> 
> 
> 
> *well I think we need to spoilt*  :lol:


and me! i want to see


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

Here I am  I will upload the 'past' photos at some point so you can see what a little ugly duckling of a child I was :blink:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Ren said:


> Here I am  I will upload the 'past' photos at some point so you can see what a little ugly duckling of a child I was :blink:


woah........


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

bexy1989 said:


> haha she did
> 
> 
> 
> well I think we need to spoilt  :lol:


oh ok:tongue_smilie:... but 1st i need to charge the camera batteries up which could take a few years! hahaa


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> oh ok:tongue_smilie:... but 1st i need to charge the camera batteries up which could take a few years! hahaa


you're not allowed to put them up and then delete them cause i have to go to bed now beore my head explodes


----------



## Danielle F (Apr 20, 2011)

This is me...


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

metame said:


> you're not allowed to put them up and then delete them cause i have to go to bed now beore my head explodes


no dont worry i wont 

oh and nighty night xxx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> no dont worry i wont
> 
> oh and nighty night xxx


ok good. because if you do and i dont then i shall haunt you
and goodnight to you too 
and sleep well when you go


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Gratch said:


> Agh all of my recent ones are truly awful because I'm so fat but I need to get over that, will probably never change and people are going to see me at the meet anyway! So!:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We dont say fat!!! we say CUDDLY!  and your very pretty sooooo! behave yourself


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> oh ok:tongue_smilie:... but 1st i need to charge the camera batteries up which could take a few years! hahaa


yayyy


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

Me. Taken last summer. Its the most recent I have on my computer. I don't like my photograph being taken so don't have many other than The ones I upload for a facebook profile pic.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

ok...........last ones


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Angie2011 said:


> We dont say fat!!! we say CUDDLY!  and your very pretty sooooo! behave yourself


i dont say fat i say 'chocolate tastes nice and clothes shops hate me.'


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I only have one of me from last year










But I love this pic of me and Roxy in 2006


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hmmmm wow everyone here is braver than me 
And you all look amazing


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

PoisonGirl said:


> I only have one of me from last year
> 
> oops wrong one haha, hang on
> 
> But I love this pic of me and Roxy in 2006


Was about to ask if you were a rabbit there pmsl


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Bulldog200 said:


> Hmmmm wow everyone here is braver than me
> And you all look amazing


Haha! than me toooo!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Gratch said:


> Was about to ask if you were a rabbit there pmsl


Lol! my clicky thing on my laptop not working properly and I'd just clicked save image location on that pic to put it on bunny forum LOL


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Angie2011 said:


> Haha! than me toooo!


Hhahahah bet you dont look as bad as i do


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

come on you two dont be shy


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> come on you two dont be shy


:blush::blush::blush:
trust me you would have nightmares for years hahah


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I did and I'm highly self-conscious! Go on!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> :blush::blush::blush:
> trust me you would have nightmares for years hahah


no we wouldnt - dont be so hard on yourself


----------



## Danielle F (Apr 20, 2011)

Gratch said:


> I did and I'm highly self-conscious! Go on!


Ditto! You have no reason to be self-conscious though!  x


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Gratch said:


> I did and I'm highly self-conscious! Go on!


exactly, me to!! If we can everyone else has to


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

mine will be coming down soon  i never leave them up long :tongue_smilie:


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> mine will be coming down soon  i never leave them up long :tongue_smilie:


Hehe, I do that too


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

Here are a few of me but you have already seen them anyway but just to add to the thread.

DSCN1626.jpg picture by kath19771 - Photobucket

DSCN1626.jpg picture by kath19771 - Photobucket


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

KathrynH said:


> Here are a few of me but you have already seen them anyway but just to add to the thread.
> 
> DSCN1626.jpg picture by kath19771 - Photobucket
> 
> DSCN1626.jpg picture by kath19771 - Photobucket


Lovely to see you! I love your red shorts too!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

shibby said:


> Lovely to see you! I love your red shorts


aww thanks hun, i bought them last year for hols, i think it was new look


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

gone  good night


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

metame said:


> thats what i said about the ones of me in the picture thread :lol:
> 
> plus we've all quoted them now


Sorry metame, am quoting your reply, i need to wake up i tell you it was for DD haha x


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> One from last night at my friends and one with my bestest lad..  There not staying long LOL


Shall i try that again, sorry metame for quoting your reply, 

DD you are so pretty, cannot believe this is the first photo i have seen of you

xx


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

hawksport said:


> The latest one I have of me with clothes on


can i have the bird 

gorgeous animal


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> Shall i try that again, sorry metame for quoting your reply,
> 
> DD you are so pretty, cannot believe this is the first photo i have seen of you
> 
> xx


Thank you very much - I dont usally do piccies lol


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> There are hardly any "Now" photos of me but this is a rare and recent one
> 
> View attachment 64079


Lovely pic of you Rainy and not what i imagined either.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

hawksport said:


> The latest one I have of me with clothes on


You put ones without clothes up? Hussy.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Thank you very much - I dont usally do piccies lol


  Well you should girl. you are very photogenic


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

hawksport said:


> That ones on long term loan to a friend but I might bring one of these to Billing


Want want want want want want want


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

hawksport said:


> That ones on long term loan to a friend but I might bring one of these to Billing




thats gorgeous


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

hawksport said:


> Didn't you see them?


Nope! Clearly I'm missing some interesting threads


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Well i havent yet seen one ugly person ,i admire you all ,and you all look amazing,
and the hawk too


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> Well i havent yet seen one ugly person ,i admire you all ,and you all look amazing,
> and the hawk too


If you want ugly, i'll stick my photo up


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> Well i havent yet seen one ugly person ,i admire you all ,and you all look amazing,
> and the hawk too


which means just one thing - YOUR TURN!


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> which means just one thing - YOUR TURN!


:nono::nono::nono::nono::nono: Queen of ugly here


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Bulldog200 said:


> Hhahahah bet you dont look as bad as i do


Mmmm! put it this way!!!! ALL MIRRORS ARE COVERED!!! i scare myself sometimes!  x


----------



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> wow you have a gorgeous eye.... you remind me of a young Johnny Borrell bet youre beating the girls off


Sadly not :crying: :lol: but I did just about have to fight off the boy from alone the road if you know what I mean :scared::lol:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> :nono::nono::nono::nono::nono: Queen of ugly here





Angie2011 said:


> Mmmm! put it this way!!!! ALL MIRRORS ARE COVERED!!! i scare myself sometimes!  x


You need your heads banging together you pair  cooome on, who cares just a wee bit of fun - and like I said before, what you see is not what everyone else sees.. :nono:


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> You need your heads banging together you pair  cooome on, who cares just a wee bit of fun - and like I said before, what you see is not what everyone else sees.. :nono:


:nono::nono: i have no mirrors left hahahhahaha they all smashed


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Don't be such cowards  About a month ago I would have refused to put pics up aswell and I have NO idea why I've done it so easily now. Go on


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

This is me,but you are not getting a close up shot.:nono:


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Gratch said:


> Don't be such cowards  About a month ago I would have refused to put pics up aswell and I have NO idea why I've done it so easily now. Go on


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

hawksport said:


> The latest one I have of me with clothes on


Very nice


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

hawksport said:


> The latest one I have of me with clothes on


Hmmmmmmm you look a tiny bit familar to a guy i seen ,who also has a hawk .


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> Hmmmmmmm you look a tiny bit familar to a guy i seen ,who also has a hawk .


was he naked


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

hawksport said:


> You didn't look at the naked one did you


 There was a naked one?? Where??


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

PoisonGirl said:


> There was a naked one?? Where??


That's what I wanna know


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> was he naked


:nono: nope all clothed


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

ohh that would be why I missed it! Im not allowed in adult chat, everytime I send a message to ask no one replies! :crying:
- Think their scared, no one will be able to keep up with me


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Devil-Dogz said:


> ohh that would be why I missed it! Im not allowed in adult chat, everytime I send a message to ask no one replies! :crying:
> - Think their scared, no one will be able to keep up with me


Are you old enough?


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Gratch said:


> Are you old enough?


Dunno, not sure how old you have to be   over 18?


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> You need your heads banging together you pair  cooome on, who cares just a wee bit of fun - and like I said before, what you see is not what everyone else sees.. :nono:


Haha! soz dont know how to upload fron my FB  hehe!


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Angie2011 said:


> Haha! soz dont know how to upload fron my FB  hehe!


hahah you have facebook me too , but my pic isnt there either


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Bulldog200 said:


> hahah you have facebook me too , but my pic isnt there either


YEP!! but mine is  haha!  x


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Angie2011 said:


> YEP!! but mine is  haha!  x


 i gonna have to find out your facebook 
you got me so curious now


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Bulldog200 said:


> i gonna have to find out your facebook
> you got me so curious now


Haha! its easy! i have a pic of Oscar as my pro pic!  x


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

great pics everyone , good to put a face to a name 










most recent one I have


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I am over 18 and have asked Tashi a few times - anyways am off to bed now, night folk.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Angie2011 said:


> Haha! its easy! i have a pic of Oscar as my pro pic!  x


hahaha you make it sound so easy ,yet i cant find you


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

SophieCyde said:


> great pics everyone , good to put a face to a name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are beautifull


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Bulldog200 said:


> hahaha you make it sound so easy ,yet i cant find you


Do you want me to pm my last name to you? i really dont go on it that much!   x


----------



## Snuggles (Nov 17, 2008)

I posted my mug shot on the last one but what the hey, here's a couple of more recent ones. 

Me and my little noodle taken last weekend 









and scruffed up as normal with my friends dogs.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Angie2011 said:


> Do you want me to pm my last name to you? i really dont go on it that much!   x


yeah that would be great trying to build mine up


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Bulldog200 said:


> you are beautifull


aw thats really nice , thanks


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hmmmm i have decided :nono::nono::nono:
wouldnt want to be responsable for all the computar screens breaking hahahahahah


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> All beautiful people, I think its amazing how much or how little some one can change over a period of time!


haha a recent pic of me, if anyone recognises my name that is lol :blink:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

*Ok people less chatter lets see some pictures!!!!*

And you know who Im on about


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> *Ok people less chatter lets see some pictures!!!!*
> 
> And you know who Im on about


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

hawksport said:


> Last time you posted that pic I was so busy looking at your legs  I forgot to ask.
> Why have you got a motorbike in your living room?


Its not there now.. Its at my sisters.. It was the safest place to keep it...

I have two other grass bike things in the shed... Ive told there dad I want them gone.. 
That was last year.. Im still waiting,... 

Funny though.. You could guarantee after a night out.. everyone wanted their picture took whilst on it.. :lol: And if anyone came in the house they were distracted by it.. Do you like it?? Do you want to buy it.. you could get it colour coded to yours..  and pp it on your wall..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

hawksport said:


> I don't. I've still got a load of race parts in the spare bedroom to get rid of


Well how can you ask me why I have a motorbike in my living room when you have race parts in your spare bedroom.. :lol:


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Numpties. *shakes head* N'night, need moar pics for when I wake up sometime in the afternoon!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Gratch said:


> Numpties. *shakes head* N'night, need moar pics for when I wake up sometime in the afternoon!


In the afternoon..  how much sleep do you need..


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey if i posted my pic up here ,that wold most certainly wake you up ,smashing of glass everywhere , computar screens breaking hahahahhah
I have proof ,i have been told i am a mirror smasher


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> In the afternoon..  how much sleep do you need..


12 hours or so


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Bulldog200 said:


> Hey if i posted my pic up here ,that wold most certainly wake you up ,smashing of glass everywhere , computar screens breaking hahahahhah
> I have proof ,i have been told i am a mirror smasher


Well get your picture on.. we are all shapes and sizes..  And really does it matter.. You love animals ..  so your in..  so get posting that pic....


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

hawksport said:


> I didn't have girls in short dresses sitting on them


LOL it wasn't short.. :lol: it went short when I took up the position.. 

Im just gonna go and find another.. you will no the film we were doing.. can't remember what it was called and we couldn't get flames coming off the head..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

hawksport said:


> I like you in that position




This is me when I wake up in the morning.. :lol: Im an advertisement for a film can't for the life of me think of the film.. you know the one 










Im joking right..  it was my son..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

hawksport said:


> Hellrider
> I can tell it's not you. The feet are too big


LMAO he is only a childs size 11.. they are smaller than mine.. .. :lol:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> LOL it wasn't short.. :lol: it went short when I took up the position..
> 
> Im just gonna go and find another.. you will no the film we were doing.. can't remember what it was called and we couldn't get flames coming off the head..


Ghost ride with Nicholas cage?


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Me a few weeks ago on the way back from a gig with the OH. =]


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> There was a naked one?? Where??


He put it up in Adult which I missed, so he sent me and Nikki and email in all his glory, certainly made my eye's water and my jaw drop


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

hawksport said:


> I aim to please
> You missed out again last night


What ??? another one  bummer


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

ninja said:


> haha a recent pic of me, if anyone recognises my name that is lol :blink:


ahaha! You bugger.. Your scaring everyone..I shall get a piccie of you next time you visit  Your worse than me with piccies, I actually put some up - just removed them when I went to bed 
Keep the photos coming guys, lovely to see you all..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Devil-Dogz said:


> ahaha! You bugger.. Your scaring everyone..I shall get a piccie of you next time you visit  Your worse than me with piccies, I actually put some up - just removed them when I went to bed
> Keep the photos coming guys, lovely to see you all..


But what if we saved the pics.. :lol: hahahahahahahah to post back up>> :yikes: hahahahahahahah


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> But what if we saved the pics.. :lol: hahahahahahahah to post back up>> :yikes: hahahahahahahah


 
I would hope no one did, I dont like things like that - hence I hardly post piccies of me, and even with the dogs I remove them after a while


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

ninja said:


> haha a recent pic of me, if anyone recognises my name that is lol :blink:


ohh youre not exactly how i imagined Ninj:yikes: lol



Devil-Dogz said:


> ahaha! You bugger.. Your scaring everyone..I shall get a piccie of you next time you visit  Your worse than me with piccies, I actually put some up - just removed them when I went to bed
> Keep the photos coming guys, lovely to see you all..


yes DD get one!!!:cornut:

i agree its been a lovely thread so nice to see everyone


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Devil-Dogz said:


> I would hope no one did, I dont like things like that - hence I hardly post piccies of me, and even with the dogs I remove them after a while


Well I dont see why you do.. You have no reason..


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> ohh youre not exactly how i imagined Ninj:yikes: lol
> yes DD get one!!!:cornut:
> 
> i agree its been a lovely thread so nice to see everyone


I'll get one  Think her next visit is at the end of may, if she can tie a rescue run in


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hmmmmm Thinking hahaha Only Thinking about maybe posting up one for a hour 
But if i did ,everyone please protect all you glass stuff hahahahhah


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Come on bulldog it will make you feel so much happier to have joined in!  Promise! hehe


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> Well i havent yet seen one ugly person ,i admire you all ,and you all look amazing,
> and the hawk too


i havent posted an actual picture o me, more o my hat :scared:


Bulldog200 said:


> Hmmmmm Thinking hahaha Only Thinking about maybe posting up one for a hour
> But if i did ,everyone please protect all you glass stuff hahahahhah


you know you wnat to


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Well I dont see why you do.. You have no reason..


Thanks, just a wee bit funny like that I am


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Thanks, just a wee bit funny like that I am


I used to be,... so you know .. I started pulling faces on the pics..  like sticking my tongue out.. being cross eyed and so on..  I now dont worry what I look like..  cause Im usually pulling a face.. I been doing it that long.. it just happens now.. :lol:


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

metame said:


> i havent posted an actual picture o me, more o my hat :scared:
> 
> you know you wnat to



I have made the first step ,its on photobucket ,just gotta get some guts now to put it up here


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> I used to be,... so you know .. I started pulling faces on the pics..  like sticking my tongue out.. being cross eyed and so on..  I now dont worry what I look like..  cause Im usually pulling a face.. I been doing it that long.. it just happens now.. :lol:


what a face like this  -


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Here I go again..  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am wondering.. do we look as you all imagine..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Devil-Dogz said:


> what a face like this  -


Yep.. therethe time.. so its not like a trying to smile.. but cause you are pulling a face well .. There better pics.. I shall go find a couple of mine.. actually I have a tongue out on one of the ones I put up..


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I have just read through this entire thread & I hear there's pics of naked men in adult chat, erm, where are they? I'm not interested in looking at them as I find that sort of thing quite disgusting frankly, my interest is *cough* purely in the name of a research project I am undertaking


----------



## Leadingtheway4k9s (May 1, 2011)

Lol lovely pics


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I have just read through this entire thread & I hear there's pics of naked men in adult chat, erm, where are they? I'm not interested in looking at them as I find that sort of thing quite disgusting frankly, my interest is *cough* purely in the name of a research project I am undertaking


they got taken off


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> I am wondering.. do we look as you all imagine..


I dont really imagine PF members - would be abit ermm odd if I sat here imagining you all 

But must say you are all a boootiful bunch, you lot defo all fell of the good tree.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

as usual I miss all the fun


So......... who wants so see a picture of me then?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Devil-Dogz said:


> I dont really imagine PF members - would be abit ermm odd if I sat here imagining you all
> 
> But must say you are all a boootiful bunch, you lot defo all fell of the good tree.


Hahah If you saw some other pics of me.. :lol: you would think I hit every branch coming down.. :lol:  :yikes:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Hahah If you saw some other pics of me.. :lol: you would think I hit every branch coming down.. :lol:  :yikes:


ahaha!!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Of course they did. Do you think I would leave them for Welshi?


you may have liked my post Mr Hawksport but im not talking to you as you still havent answered my proposal!


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> as usual i miss all the fun
> 
> So......... Who wants so see a picture of me then?:d


me me me me


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> me me me me


and ermm wheres yours!!!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> and ermm wheres yours!!!


^^ that..........


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

metame said:


> ^^ that..........




in photobucket right now


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> in photobucket right now


all alone, hidden in a dark sad place - ever so cruel is that


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

hawksport said:


> You've lost me.
> Propose again


:lol:
im just gonna have t find someone who remembers...


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Bulldog200 said:


> in photobucket right now


DRUMROLL PLEASE!!!!!!!

:lol:


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Come on all you beautiful people that haven't got your pics up yet, we have all got our's up.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

think we should have a 'how do you view yourself' picture thread!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> me me me me


well, here it is......









am I a fox or what?!


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

metame said:


> think we should have a 'how do you view yourself' picture thread!


Haha then you wouldnt want me to join in with that one


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> Haha then you wouldnt want me to join in with that one


still waiting to see you...


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

metame said:


> still waiting to see you...


If you hang on while 6.15pm then you will see me , got to go for my tea 
so give you all fair warning ,
PLEASE PROTECT YOUR PC SCREENS 
or maybe i listen to other people too much


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> If you hang on while 6.15pm then you will see me , got to go for my tea
> so give you all fair warning ,
> PLEASE PROTECT YOUR PC SCREENS
> or maybe i listen to other people too much


more than likely, I have that problem in a massive way


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> more than likely, I have that problem in a massive way


and me.....


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

7 likes on my photo. Yay.

I feel pwetty now. :3


Loving all the beautiful pictures so far. 

And I'm sure all the ones waiting to come up *cough* bulldog *cough* will be just as beautiful.


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> am I a fox or what?!


Hubba Hubba!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's photo's from Saturday









Trying to play darts in costume = hilarious especially when you can't play anyway









Opps i've been found, Hi 

If I feel nice I may post some photo's with my suit off


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Here's photo's from Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


covering my eyes just in case its a naked one


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

aha, pf wont even let me upload a photo now!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> Come on all you beautiful people that haven't got your pics up yet, we have all got our's up.


Taken last year on holiday, my son said he didnt have memory in his sd card and I believed him.


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Taken last year on holiday, *my son said he didnt have memory in his sd card and I believed him. *


:lol: :lol: Fantastic pic! He looks very happy


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Taken last year on holiday, my son said he didnt have memory in his sd card and I believed him.


I love it!!! 

You can see what an absolute nutter you are and of course welsh!!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> I love it!!!
> 
> You can see what an absolute nutter you are and of course welsh!!!


PMSL. Good fun the Welsh are arn't we


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> PMSL. Good fun the Welsh are arn't we


Oh we certainly are hun!!!


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Right which pic the one of me 2 year ago or 2 week ago ?????
I really cant belive i doing this


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> Right which pic the one of me 2 year ago or 2 week ago ?????
> I really cant belive i doing this


what are you asking for?
WE WANT BOTH!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Bulldog200 said:


> Right which pic the one of me 2 year ago or 2 week ago ?????
> I really cant belive i doing this


2 weeks ago of course!!!


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

metame said:


> what are you asking for?
> WE WANT BOTH!


:nono::nono::nono: now thats just plain greedy


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> :nono::nono::nono: now thats just plain greedy


no it's not
you could have posted them both by now, you're just being plain slow.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> Right which pic the one of me 2 year ago or 2 week ago ?????
> I really cant belive i doing this


BOTH lololol


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Well you all got my latest in the last thread, Not much point in posting it again.
But i must say i am deeply dissapointed in you's that have deleted your pics before i got to see them :crying: 


:lol:


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

This was taken last month


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Right here goes 

me 2 year ago 

Sorry guys had to take it down


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Bulldog200 said:


> Right here goes
> 
> me 2 year ago


You look like me a few years ago.. so settled nothing wrong with you..  You have fair hair.. I dye my eyebrows now and lashes cause they are fairtoo..


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

This is me


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

EmzieAngel said:


> This is me


Love your hair!


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

MoM you look pretty much EXACTLY as I expected


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Gratch said:


> MoM you look pretty much EXACTLY as I expected


Is that so?? :lol: wild .. and fancy free.. Hahahahha


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

hawksport said:


> You've lost me.
> Propose again


http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-...parents-together-separated-3.html#post2403915


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Gratch said:


> Love your hair!


Thank you


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Is that so?? :lol: wild .. and fancy free.. Hahahahha


Where's your pic, have I missed that one then ????? going to look now. even though I know what you look like lololol


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

No way.... Way to scary . it will be another thread killer . you all look lovely


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

H0lly said:


> No way.... Way to scary . it will be another thread killer . you all look lovely


i want to see you!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Of course they did. Do you think I would leave them for Welshi?


Bugger, you done it again haven't you, put them back on so I can see


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

H0lly said:


> No way.... Way to scary . it will be another thread killer . you all look lovely


Go on put you piccie up, go on you know you wanna


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

great pics everyone, nice to see faces to names


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> great pics everyone, nice to see faces to names


Isn't it, what a great thread this is.

It is really nice to see who you are actually talking too.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Go on put you piccie up, go on you know you wanna


As long as you promise not to let the thread die, or i will think i scared everyone away


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

whoa!! great thread. OMG 26 pages to go through :001_smile:


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hmmm no one has called me ugly ,NICE THANKS GUYS


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

H0lly said:


> As long as you promise not to let the thread die, or i will think i scared everyone away


I promise, I can do Kiss of Life, so now worries


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> Hmmm no one has called me ugly ,NICE THANKS GUYS


So where's the one from two weeks ago???????????????????? you said you which one do we wanna see 
You are NOT ugly either


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> covering my eyes just in case its a naked one


:lol: Sorry with my costume off, i'm used to calling it a suit 









Taking it off now 









This was later on the rides, the best part other than my miserable face is the guy behind us :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> Isn't it, what a great thread this is.
> 
> It is really nice to see who you are actually talking too.


yea it def is ...  



Bulldog200 said:


> Hmmm no one has called me ugly ,NICE THANKS GUYS


thats coz your not ugly :tongue_smilie:


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> So where's the one from two weeks ago???????????????????? you said you which one do we wanna see
> You are NOT ugly either


you want more glass breaking pics :nono:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> So where's the one from two weeks ago???????????????????? you said you which one do we wanna see
> You are NOT ugly either


^^ that


hawksport said:


> There's a nice little church near Billing. We could make it the PF wedding camp


oh yeah, leave me hangin' and then try and rush it through?!

work was classic today - one person was telling me she has the perfect person to set me up with and another guy was trying to talk her out of it cause he wants me :scared:

BTW, how tall are you?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> :lol: Sorry with my costume off, i'm used to calling it a suit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a nice photo, that guy looks like he is going to throw up


----------



## lizzyboo (Apr 7, 2010)

PoisonGirl said:


> I only have one of me from last year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i did not expect you to look like that lol. i dont know what i expected though . funny how we get an image in our heads and then it turns out to be so far from the truth lol. you look lovely though xxxx


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

this is about 2 years ago


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> you want more glass breaking pics :nono:


Yep we sure do lolol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

H0lly said:


> this is about 2 years ago


You are very pretty,


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

H0lly said:


> this is about 2 years ago


You are really pretty.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

lovely pics everyone


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

hawksport said:


> I check to make sure you're not here first


That's favoritism, I promise to close my eye's on the next one if you let me know when you put it UP


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

metame said:


> ^^ that
> 
> oh yeah, leave me hangin' and then try and rush it through?!
> 
> ...


baggsy being a bridesmaid


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> lovely pics everyone


we need a proper one of you!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> Here's photo's from Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or I could 

Got a few blinders of you here


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

KathrynH said:


> You are really pretty.


Thankyou, i chose my best picture EVER in every other picture i look dump LOL

I love putting faces to names , its fun


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

metame said:


> ^^ that
> 
> oh yeah, leave me hangin' and then try and rush it through?!
> 
> ...


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

H0lly said:


> Thankyou, i chose my best picture EVER in every other picture i look dump LOL
> 
> I love putting faces to names , its fun


It is good to see the person you are talking to.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

metame said:


> we need a proper one of you!


but you know what I look like, you seen me on Farcebook
:ciappa:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Are you cheating on me already?
> 
> 5ft10 x 10


 That was a 9 if I remember rightly.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> :lol: Sorry with my costume off, i'm used to calling it a suit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO at the springer strip tease 

When you off mate? All the best if I don't speak to you before on FB - will be thinking of you hun


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Are you cheating on me already?
> 
> 5ft10 x 10


haha, no... you'd be my first and last :001_wub:
PLUS the guy that was trying to discourage the other from setting me up told me i had a good heart and asked if he could bring a knife in and cut it out :scared:

told him would be easier with a cleaver...

and ok, i guess i can do that as long as you're not shorter than me. though the x10 doesnt really bother me



xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> you two getting hitched then,


yep


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

metame said:


> haha, no... you'd be my first and last :001_wub:
> PLUS the guy that was trying to discourage the other from setting me up told me i had a good heart and asked if he could bring a knife in and cut it out :scared:
> 
> told him would be easier with a cleaver...
> ...


I wanna be matron of honour,


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Buster's Mummy said:


> LMAO at the springer strip tease
> 
> When you off mate? All the best if I don't speak to you before on FB - will be thinking of you hun


I'm off tomorrow 6am :lol: Thanks


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry guys no more pics from me


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

hawksport said:


> The shower wasn't very warm


Could of been the face clothe hiding that extra inch


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Could of been the face clothe hiding that extra inch


i've still not seen him :scared:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

this is the most recent one of mean , 9 lb lighter than the last pic


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

metame said:


> i've still not seen him :scared:


Well if your marrying him...I would advise you getting padding on the head board, coz by the size of IT your going to have teeth marks in the headboard  Brace yourself..that is my advice


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

hawksport said:


> I'll put one up now while everyone is busy here, don't tell them especially that *Weshi*


who?!



:lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Well if your marrying him...I would advise you getting padding on the head board, coz by the size of IT your going to have teeth marks in the headboard  Brace yourself..that is my advice


said nowt about that :scared:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

hawksport said:


> I'll put one up now while everyone is busy here, don't tell them especially that Weshi


still waiting... :glare:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

hawksport said:


> I'll put one up now while everyone is busy here, don't tell them especially that Weshi


Who's Weshi.............your getting over heated now and spelling my name wrong pmsl. Now show me that pic you are going to show your future wife


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Ok Guys here goes......(mind you have more for the embarrassing thread than here)

God how 3/4 years can change you.

3yrs ago...doing daughters nails.










2yrs ago....with Grandson










1yr ago....Walking the dogs 










.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.And Now:

Oompa Loompa doom-pa-dee-do
I have a perfect puzzle for you
Oompa Loompa doom-pa-dee-dee
If you are wise, you'll listen to me
What do you get when you guzzle down sweets?
Eating as much as an elephant eats
What are you at getting terribly fat?
What do you think will come of that?

I don't like the look of it.    :cryin: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Ok Guys here goes......(mind you have more for the embarrassing thread than here)
> 
> God how 3/4 years can change you.
> 
> ...


I love your photo, you are very pretty, honest you are. Nice to see you


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Ok Guys here goes......(mind you have more for the embarrassing thread than here)
> 
> God how 3/4 years can change you.
> 
> ...


i was sat here thinking i couldnt think what you looked like and i wanted to see you but of COURSE i know what you look like but you dont look anything like that ^^ :lol:

i think pictures dont look like the people they are

and you're not terribly fat :nono:
or fat or otherwise!

plus you're pretty in your photo and in real life


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

hawksport said:


> I'm losing finger control


Metame will sort that problem out for you lololololol


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Awwww sorry guys i took my pic down


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> I'm off tomorrow 6am :lol: Thanks


No way.... awww hun all the best and lots of piccies please 

I will remember to toast you on the big day...any excuse for booze hey?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Metame will sort that problem out for you lololololol


im still waiting for the picture! :scared:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

metame said:


> im still waiting for the picture! :scared:


I'm telling you now, he is such a tease, I would stand him up at the alter and RUN. Me and Nikki waited for ages for our piccie.............mind you it was worth waiting for.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> Awwww sorry guys i took my pic down


Fibber fibber, now go get that other piccy lolololololol


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Do you really want a pic putting up?


yes!


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Fibber fibber, now go get that other piccy lolololololol


haha wish i was ,got the confidance knocked out of me sorry guys


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I love your photo, you are very pretty, honest you are. Nice to see you


Thanks Welshie Got far more for the other thread though And yes its good to put faces to the person.

(must say I've got a few sexes wrong)



metame said:


> i was sat here thinking i couldnt think what you looked like and i wanted to see you but of COURSE i know what you look like but you dont look anything like that ^^ :lol:
> 
> i think pictures dont look like the people they are
> 
> ...


hehehe...now you are being polite bless ya. x :001_smile:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Do you really want a pic putting up?





metame said:


> yes!


Yes I wanna see another one again...... hurry up you shouldnt keep a lady waiting.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

deb53 said:


> hehehe...now you are being polite bless ya. x :001_smile:


no im not!
i mostly say exactly what i think and you should know that!



hawksport said:


> It's there for you


i know, i saw.
is that all we get?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

hawksport said:


> You want more


yes 

wanna know what im letting myself in for :scared:

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Havent had a chance to pog at all you lovely lot yet as its 8 pages ( and I have long pages)

Here's the most recent one of me excuse the posiness I get weird when tipsy. Was the first time I've been out in months and Ive just gone back blonde
:001_smile:









That was a lucky one This is more like our normal pics


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

hawksport said:


> All I can say is. I hope you're not vegatarian


damit its not letting me post pics


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Me about 5 months ago


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> Hmmm no one has called me ugly ,NICE THANKS GUYS


That's because you are beautiful. =]


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Sorry guys!  i did try but don't know how to upload to PhotoB from my Fb ac  oh dear! Phew! thats lucky hahaha!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Angie2011 said:


> Sorry guys!  i did try but don't know how to upload to PhotoB from my Fb ac  oh dear! Phew! thats lucky hahaha!


dont worry im sure someone can talk you though it in a minute!


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

! hehe!


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Right okay gonna do this again , F**K the people who have nothing better to do than bully (no one here) i gonna post both my pics

Me 2 year ago










And me now


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> Right okay gonna do this again , F**K the people who have nothing better to do than bully (no one here) i gonna post both my pics
> 
> Me 2 year ago
> 
> ...


:thumbup:.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> Right okay gonna do this again , F**K the people who have nothing better to do than bully (no one here) i gonna post both my pics
> 
> Me 2 year ago
> 
> ...


Yippeeeee, love them pics, you look really nice in your photo's.  xxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Angie2011 said:


> Sorry guys!  i did try but don't know how to upload to PhotoB from my Fb ac  oh dear! Phew! thats lucky hahaha!


Have you any pics on your computer, if you have then go onto photo bucket and click uploads, search for pic then click upload, when its done just go to pic and copy the link which say ING or IGN and paste it into the your reply on here. hey presto.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

wow the threads moved on a wee bit, nice to see the new piccies and well done bulldog for posting, seems it was real hard for you to do it. There is nothing wrong with you - you have nothing to hide from like you say 'sod' them that have nothing better to do than bully, no one can help how they look and no one should worry of others opinions. Be happy and sod the rest


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Yippeeeee, love them pics, you look really nice in your photo's.  xxx


Whoop! Whoop! you go girl! haha! 
Boss pics by the way! dont know what you were worried about!  xx
Ooops! i think i quoted the wrong post! hahahahaheheheh! sorry i tickle myself! 
that should have been under Bulldog 2000!


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Me today having my first riding lesson in 6 years:










And me and my best friend on Thursday at my birthday BBQ:










Me with Pepper the lamb (with a broken leg) on Wednesday:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Angie2011 said:


> Whoop! Whoop! you go girl! haha!
> Boss pics by the way! dont know what you were worried about!  xx
> Ooops! i think i quoted the wrong post! hahahahaheheheh! sorry i tickle myself!
> that should have been under Bulldog 2000!


hahahahahahhah that was soooo funny, what you like eh!.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Inca's Mum said:


> Me today having my first riding lesson in 6 years:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely pics hun and a gorgeous horse you are riding, how did the lesson go? xx


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> Lovely pics hun and a gorgeous horse you are riding, how did the lesson go? xx


It was brilliant, absolutely loved it. I had a smile on my face all the way through and had 100% trust in Oliver. I got back to rising trot in less than 20 minutes


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Inca's Mum said:


> It was brilliant, absolutely loved it. I had a smile on my face all the way through and had 100% trust in Oliver. I got back to rising trot in less than 20 minutes


Brilliant hun, i love horses and horse riding.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok this is me last week! hahaha!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Angie2011 said:


> Ok this is me last week! hahaha!


Are you pulling our legs???


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Are you pulling our legs???


pulled mine right off... that's pippi longstockings that is...


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

HAHAHA!!! 30yrs ago! getting closer


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Angie2011 said:


> HAHAHA!!! 30yrs ago! getting closer


hello!

*waves*


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Angie2011 said:


> HAHAHA!!! 30yrs ago! getting closer


Its Deborah Harry!!!!


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Its Deborah Harry!!!!


God i wish! hahaha! with the 4 tone hair!


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

metame said:


> hello!
> 
> *waves*


Hellooooooo! back atcha Hun! are you ready for the next shock?   x


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Angie2011 said:


> Hellooooooo! back atcha Hun! are you ready for the next shock?   x


yeha... bring it on!


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

20yrs ago! Oh poop! am scaring myself now!! hahaha!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

this is meeeeeee at my happest hahahaha


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

And this is me now!!  MIND YOUR SCREENS!!! hahaha!

HOLY [email protected]!! i copied the wrong thingy!! OMG! am peeing myself! hahaha! am crying! Oops! i peed my pants! hahahahahahahahaha! the shame! I CANT SEE!HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHA! i am now officially leaving PF hahahaha!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Angie2011 said:


> 20yrs ago! Oh poop! am scaring myself now!! hahaha!


woah, love the hair!


Angie2011 said:


> And this is me now!!  MIND YOUR SCREENS!!! hahaha!
> 
> HOLY [email protected]!! i copied the wrong thingy!! OMG! am peeing myself! hahaha! am crying! Oops1 i peed my pants! hahahahahahahahaha1 the shame! I CANT SEE!HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHA! i am now officially leaving PF hahahaha!


haha, awesome  you cant leave!
i just cant post a pic cause it wont let me, nor let me upload to photobucket :aureola: 
that's how scary i am! my cpmputer wants to save you all!


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

metame said:


> woah, love the hair!
> 
> haha, awesome  you cant leave!
> i just cant post a pic cause it wont let me, nor let me upload to photobucket :aureola:
> that's how scary i am! my cpmputer wants to save you all!


I cant put my latest one on now! i case i bump into anyone i know on here!  you will a know i peed myself! :nono: (kidding)


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Angie2011 said:


> I cant put my latest one on now! i case i bump into anyone i know on here!  you will a know i peed myself! :nono: (kidding)


thats awriit, im talking to myself


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

I've never attached photos using the inbuilt thingy on here but couldn't be bothered to upload to Photobucket - Feeling lazy!  So here's me (if it works!) In the middle with glasses on the group one:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Angie2011 said:


> 20yrs ago! Oh poop! am scaring myself now!! hahaha!


You remind me of my mum.. just over 20 years ago.. Like about 27.. 

Are you my mum.. She had reddish hair when small and then the same colour as this pic..


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

I dont like getting photo took but heres me few weeks ago


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> Shall i try that again, sorry metame for quoting your reply,
> 
> DD you are so pretty, cannot believe this is the first photo i have seen of you
> 
> xx


Yep! DD is very pretty 
But cannot believe she moved em before I go a gander!


----------



## SuperSimoholic (Sep 16, 2010)

Now, to follow up my post from the "then" of me at 13/14, this is me now, at 18! Not much has changed, except I let me piercing grow out before I was even the legal age to have had it done. Still don't wear make-up, though.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Great pic's everyone


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

right 'now' im sat in my pjs with an afro and dried dribble on my cheek...so ill not be taking a photo...however, i will post some from the last few weeks.


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

hawksport said:


> You've coloured your hair


indeed i have, 
Got bored of the blonde and brown, so went dark (plus my brothers wedding theme was black!) 
Although, im going back light at some point this month!

Heres the most recent photo of me. (ignore my dirty foot and bad hair!)


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Me a few days ago just after having my hair cut. The missing wallpaper is down to a naughty house bunny.









And for all the aww's here's one of little Jack taken Sunday.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Yep! DD is very pretty
> But cannot believe she moved em before I go a gander!


   You should know me by now :nono:
Thank You


----------

